# Java fern: roots on leaves? or something else?



## mikeh (Jan 13, 2016)

Noticed this on the back of one leaf of my java fern today. I thought maybe it was some brown algae or something, so I tried to pull it off--which pulled up the whole plant. (I haven't had it long.) Are they roots, and if so, should I be trying to propagate them as new plants? And, uh, how do I do that?

Can you tell I'm clueless? Noob questions will likely follow.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

In addition to producing spores, Java fern reproduces by developing adventitious sprouts on its leaves. That's what those roots are. If you leave them on the leaf, they'll eventually grow leaves and develop into small plants. Unfortunately, those sprouts are slow growing even by Java fern standards. When they develop, it's typically a sign of a damaged leaf or unhappy plant.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Are those things fuzzy? Java roots should be dark brown and fuzzy


----------



## mikeh (Jan 13, 2016)

Definitely fuzzy. I don't doubt that the plant isn't happy. I got it from petco, put it in my nearly new tank, and have been moving it around as I get things set. Poor, but tolerant plant!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Probably roots then if it's fuzzy


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like roots to me, you should soon have some baby ferns.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my java ferns have a lot of roots like that of one of their leaves.


----------



## abaker1961 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm glad I found this thread, I just noticed that my java fern is covered with those. Thought it might be some kind of algae.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like roots to me . Just ignore it and one day you will notice a new plant there . I don't know if is because they are damaged or unhappy , they just do it...lol I have a huge bunch that is over 15 years old and it puts out daughters all the time .


----------

